# Magnificient PAPUA - West New Guinea



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Highest Peak of Oceania*




*World's Third Largest Rainforest*



*Most Diverse Marine Park*



*Most Unique Animals*



*Most Amazing People*


​
*it's PAPUA*

Pure
Amazing
Paradise
Unique
Ancient​


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

Where is PAPUA?

*Papua *is one of Indonesia province comprising a majority part of the western half of New Guinea Island and nearby. The province originally covered the entire western half of New Guinea.



*Papua's Capital is Jayapura (means: Glory Land)*

It is a neat and pleasant city, built on the slope af a hill overlooking the bay. General Douglas Mc Arthur's World War II quarters still stand here.Tanjung Ria Beach, known as base G by the Allies during World War II, is a popular holiday resort with facilities for water sports. From Skyline in the hills behind the city, one gets a beautiful view of Jayapura, Jotefa and Humboldt bays and the lake Sentani area.



*Sentani Airport*



*Lake Sentani, only 15 minutes from Jayapura City*

Lake Sentani, near Jayapura at the northeastern extremity of Papua, lies at an elevation of 73 m in a fault-controlled depression mainly in Mesozoic mafic and ultramafic rocks of the Cyclops Ophiolite Belt. It is bounded by the Cyclops Mountains block to the north and the lower-standing terrain of the New Guinea fold thrust belt to the south. An irregularly shaped body with approximate maximum dimensions of 28 km (E-W) by 19 km (N-S) and a surface area of 10,400 ha, Lake Sentani is by far the largest of the Papua lakes. It is fed by a catchment area of about 600 km2 and has one outlet only, via the Jafuri and Tami rivers to the Pacific Ocean near the Papua New Guinea border.


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

.:banana:*One of the most stunning place in Papua is Raja Ampat Island (Means: Four Kings)*:banana:

http://www.diverajaampat.org/Entry-fee/faq_travellers.html

Raja Ampat Island is the most western district of the Indonesian province of Papua. Raja Ampat consists of an area surrounding four major island off the western coast of Birds Head Panisula of New Guinea Island.



Raja Ampat is the most bio-diverse location in the world more than 3000 species of fishes and over 300 species of corals have been identified here, in a single one and half hour dive you can identified more than 282 fish species and more than 400 species.







*underwater paradise*


----------



## xolang (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Vision!

A couple of people I know, including my mother, have been there and every one of them was really pleased by Papua. I'd love to go there someday.


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

xolang said:


> Thanks Vision!
> 
> A couple of people I know, including my mother, have been there and every one of them was really pleased by Papua. I'd love to go there someday.


Papua is still unexplored, you will find the lost world in there. I hope your vacation will be amazing!!:cheers:


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

*PAPUA* *The Lost World*

read the article: 
http://www.actionbioscience.org/biodiversity/beehler.html
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/02/0207_060207_new_species.html
http://www.abc.net.au/science/news/stories/s1565276.htm



> "Lost World" Found in Indonesia Is Trove of New Species
> 
> *National Geographic News*
> February 7, 2006
> ...


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

Puncak Jaya (4,884 m) *"Highest Mount in Oceania"*



*Puncak Jaya* , sometimes called *Mount Carstensz* or the *Carstensz Pyramid*, is a mountain in the Sudirman Range, the western central highlands of Papua province, Indonesia. Other names include Nemangkawi in the Amungkal language, Carstensz Toppen and Gunung Sukarno.

Puncak Jaya is the highest mountain in Indonesia, the highest on the island of New Guinea (which comprises the Indonesian Papua provinces plus Papua New Guinea), the highest on the Australia-New Guinea continent and the highest in Oceania. It is also the highest point between the Himalayas and the Andes and the highest island peak in the world.



The highlands surrounding the peak were inhabited before European contact, and the peak was known as Nemangkawi in Amungkal. Puncak Jaya was named 'Carstensz Pyramid', after Dutch explorer Jan Carstensz who first sighted the glaciers on the peak of the mountain on a rare clear day in 1623 (Carstensz was ridiculed in Europe when he said he had seen snow near the equator). This name is still used among mountaineers. Although the snowfield of Puncak Jaya was reached as early as 1909 by a Dutch explorer, Hendrik Albert Lorentz with six of his indigenous Dayak Kenyah porters recruited from the Apo Kayan in Borneo, the peak was not climbed until 1962, by an expedition led by the Austrian mountaineer Heinrich Harrer (of Seven Years in Tibet fame) with three friends — Temple, Kippax and Huizenga.



When Indonesia took control of the province in the 1960s, the peak was renamed 'Puntjak Soekarno' (Simplified Indonesian: Puncak Sukarno) or Sukarno Peak, after the first President of Indonesia, later this was changed to Puncak Jaya. Puncak means peak or mountain and Jaya means 'victory', 'victorious' or 'glorious').

pictures: by Se7en Summits from www.flickr.com


----------



## WHO ME? (Oct 14, 2008)

West Papua New Guinea
Really beautiful!



world peace


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Indonesia is so diverse and huge man.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

its an incredible island.


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

PAPUAN TRIBES 



How do they live?

Papua is home to around 312 different tribes, including some uncontacted peoples. The central mountainous region of Papua is home to the highland peoples, who practice pig husbandry and sweet potato cultivation. The lowland peoples live in swampy and malarial coastal regions, and live by hunting the abundant game, and gathering.

Some of the many Papuan tribal languages are related to others, but some are completely unique. 

*The tree people of Korowai and his house*



Kotekas Tribes

Koteka Tribes of West Papua consist of seven major tribes in the highlands of West Papua: the Lani or Dani, Mee, Amungme, Moni, Damal, Yali, and Nduga tribes. The Koteka Tribes also share its identity with other tribes in the southern West Papua, the Muyu, Mandobo, and Kamoro tribes. The Koteka Tribes commonly refer to the highlands and lowlands Koteka Tribes.

*The Yali tribe, mountain people *



Canibal Tribes

There are now many well-known topics unmistakably linked to Papua – “the island of curly people”: tree people Korowai, Kombai, and the Yali mountain tribe. There is the Wano tribe, which is famous for manufacturing stone axes. It lives in the Jalime area, which lies in the basin of the Mamberamo River. We can’t omit the legendary Dani tribe, and the famous Asmat tribe of cruel cannibals.

*Asmat tribe, The headhunters*



*Dani people*


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

Papuan Mummy

Mummy. The “Jiwika” 300 years old mummy can be found in Jiwika 15,5 km from Wamena and 250 years prumo mummy in Asologaima 32,6 km from Wamena in Jaya¬wijaya Regency.


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Indonesia Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries*



*Mr. Fredy Numberi*

*The native Papuan *in President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono's Cabinet, Freddy was born in Serui on 15th October 1947. He served as Papua governor from 2001 to 2003 after retiring from the Navy as a rear admiral. Numberi was the state minister for state administrative reforms under the Abdurrahman Wahid administration and at the time of his appointment was the Ambassador to Italy and the republic of Malta.


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Miss Indonesia Universe 2008 Putri Raemaswati with Papuan National Costume*






some of photos:


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Barnabas Suebu (Governor of Papua)* : Heroes of the Environment 2008 



> by Time Megazine
> 
> http://www.time.com/time/specials/2007/article/0,28804,1663317_1663319_1669895,00.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

Misol Eco Resort



The Missol Eco Resort is a four star resort comprised of ten individual guest cottages, a restaurant, and a Dive Centre on the east side of Batbitim Island. The cottages are supported by stilts over the water in Papuan style, with traditional straw roofs and adjoining private bathrooms. Built to the highest standard of comfort and safety, the resort is tastefully appointed to complement the area's beauty. The spacious cottages have other worldy views, taking advantage of Raja Ampat's prevailing breezes and glorious tropical sunrises.

Picture by Scubariga from www.flickr.com


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

weird said:


> Awesome!


thank you:cheers:


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

Septinus George Saa



Septinus George Saa (Born 22th September 1986) *The First winner of First Step to Nobel Prize in Physics in Poland (2004)* from *Papua*, Indonesia. His Proposal of _Infinite Triangle and Hexagonal Lattice Networks of Identical Resisto._


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

papua culture board..


----------

